# Blood Test ?



## King Silk

They will charge you the earth for a Blood Test at most clinics.
Anything from 900 to 1400bht for a PSA for instance.

I have found a shop in Pattaya where you can have them done properly, at a very reasonable price.

If you are interested PM me and I will give you the address.


----------



## King Silk

Wahooo! Just got a clean bill of Health. Everything normal!
No Buddy. Brain not included in the Test........


----------



## ceejay77

yes I paid 1500 baht for my denghi fever tests


----------



## King Silk

ceejay77 said:


> yes I paid 1500 baht for my denghi fever tests


My Blood/Urine tests cost 500bht. The guy has a million bht machine that does the
tests. Highly recommended.

In a Private Hospital it would have been around 3500bht.


----------

